# Fuzzy fur on the thigh area...normal or not?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why Merlin's fur is so fuzzy on his thigh area? It's almost like cotton fuzz, or maybe undercoat (but it's not). Just this weird super fine fuzzy fur. Is it normal? Abnormal? The rest of his coat looks great!

Here's a picture. Not the greatest quality. I'll try to get one outside. Thanks!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't see the picture at all, but some goldens get a fuzz on their thighs. Usually I just get the stripping knife out and pluck it out.

Lana


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If he's neutered, it is probably that. In my experience, that's from being altered. I hear it can be from thyroid too, but I haven't ever had a dog with a thyroid issue, and I've had several with coats like that which developed a few months after being altered. I usually pluck it out- it tends to come out easily and leave the normal coat just fine


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Libby has it too. I use the Furminator on it, lightly though, because its so fine.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If he's neutered, it is probably that. In my experience, that's from being altered. I hear it can be from thyroid too, but I haven't ever had a dog with a thyroid issue, and I've had several with coats like that which developed a few months after being altered. I usually pluck it out- it tends to come out easily and leave the normal coat just fine


Jenna-He was neutered about 10 months ago, when he was a year old. Not really sure when this started, but it's been a while. The thing is, is that it seems to be the whole area. If I plucked it out (ouch...not sure I could anyway), there would be no fur!  It's like the ends are fuzzed out.

I didn't know that this could be thyroid related. I'll have to do some reading.

Jill- I gave my furminator to my mom and dad who just adopted a shep/lab mix. I may get it back to see if it helps though. 

Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It can't hurt to test...  And if it's his new "neuter coat" then there may be nothing you can do other than enjoy the soft new fuzz


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is pretty common. Oakly has this type of coat there. Cuae does not have it. They are both neutered.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's seasonal also. Robbie gets it in the winter.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peaches has it on the top part above all fours.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon's thighs are kind of like that... his coat is silky smooth everywhere except his thighs. He is neutered. Sam's isn't like that at all.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Very typical of low thyroid coat. I'd have a panel run.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Very typical of low thyroid coat. I'd have a panel run.


Could this be an "only" symptom? He doesn't show any others that would suggest thyroid.

He's coming up on his annual vet visit, so this will be on the agenda.


----------

